
Reddit Is Finally Facing Its Legacy of Racism - aspenmayer
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/06/reddit-racism-open-letter/612958/
======
bawolff
The problem with reddit is it seems to mostly crack down on stuff when the
press is bad.

Radical free speech is a view i can respect. Making an intentional healthy and
respectful community via a strong moderation policy is an alternative policy
that i can also respect. However, cracking down when the press is bad but
otherwise mostly not caring unless it is eggregious is a hard position to get
behind morally.

------
koheripbal
It's really just standardizing on a subset of hatreds vs others.

There are still many subs dedicated to Hate - but hate directed at people
deemed "acceptable to hate" by social media.

Platforms that use simple voting tend to spiral into deeper and more extreme
ideological bubbles. As that happens, the platform alienates more and more
people, until it passes into obscurity, or is shut down for transitioning into
advocating violence.

------
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200612123831/https://www.theat...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200612123831/https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/06/reddit-
racism-open-letter/612958/)

------
TechBro8615
Get rid of default subreddits. Subscribe only to what you want. Problem
solved.

